# what does this knob do?(mirage sub)



## spamreef (Dec 1, 2010)

I calibrated my system years ago and I used to know where to put it but I forgot

My sub has 2 knobs on it one is "gain" and one is "hz" 

I am not sure where the "HZ" was,,and my 2 year old got to it 

I know that my small sats are good down to 200 HZ and that's where they are set to cut-off

So does this mean I should set the knob on the sub to 200HZ????

Is there a way to use room EQ to set this HZ knob? 

sorry for all the questions,,I had everything just right before the baby got into EVERYTHING :crying:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Morning, Yes if your satellites go down to 200Hz then you want to set the "Hz" knob to 200Hz as well. this means that your sub will play information up to that point. If your receiver has some soret of room EQ it may also make adjustments to what your sub will do but in that case its best to leave the low pass filter "Hz" knob set to its highest point.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that if the limits of your sats is 200hz then that is where i would set the sub, if they will play lower then i'd lower it.
Generally when i'm setting my sub i will adjust the gain and the frequency knob untill i like the "mesh" of the mains and the sub.


----------

